# Charleston, South Carolina



## MDowdey (Apr 13, 2004)

Truly a gem of the south, Charleston County has been the city of dreams in South Carolina for hundreds of years. Founded by settlers in 1670, Charleston boasts many of the original homes and architecture that dates back to that time period.

Daig55 and I took a spur of the moment trip to this beautiful city two weekends ago..

A one and a half hour scenic drive from columbia(the capital), lies charleston..Beautiful bridges, old buildings and the most diverse cultural influences this state has ever seen.

*This is someone's backyard on a little side street named "tradd St."*





next, as you get closer to the "battery", which was the original invasion point during the revolutionary and civil wars, * you will find beautiful old buildings like this one..*




A couple of streets over, on one of charleston's main alleyways, you will find this *young man watching over some of the elite's garden areas..*




There are many waterways there and all are very scenic, *as you can see here, my very first Yashica picture, this nice couple are sharing a moment...*





Well, in conclusion, i urge everyone to get out to charleston harbor and start taking pictures!!! Its the most beautiful city in South Carolina, and one of the main reasons why SC is still full of smiling faces and beautiful places...

md


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 15, 2004)

lovely pic's mr dowdy! I was in charleston about  17 years ago, I remember it being quite a loverly place... thanks for sharing those!


----------



## phphoto (Jul 2, 2004)

I made my 1st and only trip to Charleston about a year ago and didn't have my camera with me. Have regretted that lapse in judgement ever since. Great shots!


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 2, 2004)

They ARE great pics ! 
Thanks Matt ! :sillysmi:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 11, 2004)

I've been to Charleston a million times and never saw it like that.  Great pictures.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 11, 2004)

thanks guys!



md


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 12, 2004)

:cheer: I don't remember seeing the locations on the original post.. now if I ever get my arse to NC I can check those places out 

thanks bro 8)


----------



## BernieSC (Jul 23, 2004)

The best thing is to park on the battery and start walking.   I promise you will run out of film or memory. There is something to photograph every few hundred feet.  Not to mention the outter areas of the city like the beaches.  The old buildings and gates.  Something that would be just another ornament in some places can look like a work of art in Charleston.  The simplest things can be artful there.


----------



## andre_gwynt (Feb 11, 2005)

I lived in Kingstree in 1992. Worked at a plant just outside town on highway 52 towards Florence. I am Dutch and live near Rotterdam. Charleston or Murtle beach were our weekend escapes from the small town Kingstree is. I just loved Charleston I would love to go back and show it to my kids. They were 6 months and 2.5 years back then and don't remember much of it. We have the photo's and video's as prove but that isn't the same.
I sailed the Charleston harbor with 3 dolfins joining the boat when we left the harbor. It was to bad I got seasick and wanted to go back.

Anyways... wonderfull place 

Oh, sorry yes... don't forget pictures of the bridges... these worked our nice for me.


----------

